# Choosing a UNIVERSITY in Dubai



## Free Life (May 16, 2016)

Hi, I will soon move to Dubai. I have done some research on universities and have short listed:
University of Wollongong in Dubai
American University in Dubai
British University in Dubai
Canadian University Dubai
University of Dubai

The above universities are accredited by Ministry of Higher Education & Scientific Research in UAE, and in all GCC countries. I want to choose one them to study the MBA (Master of Business Admin).

I will be very busy with my business and the other commitments. Therefore, although it might sound strange, but I would like to join the EASIEST university. I want to choose a place which will not require spending much of my time on studying and doing assignments. I need to pick a uni from the list that will let me get the MBA with MINIMUM effort and study.

Kindly advise which of universities to consider. I would appreciate if you can sort the universities in the above list in an order of (1) Easiest (2) Harder…
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Free Life said:


> Hi, I will soon move to Dubai. I have done some research on universities and have short listed:
> University of Wollongong in Dubai
> American University in Dubai
> British University in Dubai
> ...


I think you need to decide why you want go through the riggers of an MBA first.

You've also probably just failed the basis of the MBA by the lack of strategic and logical thought processing prior to your post. Mature analysis, an open mind and ability to apply your knowledge in the business world in required. Not forgetting lots and lots of real world work experience prior to embarking on MBA studies. Many courses will require international course element attendance.

If it's just for the three letters that'll make you feel good just buy one on the internet and it will only enhance your ego but not your saleability or career prospects.

If you're seriously looking to expand your studies research AACSB, EQUIS & AMBA. Currently there are 75 triple-accredited schools based in 30 countries and territories as of July 2016. 

But don't be fooled. For instance a Harvard MBA is not AMBA accredited because it doesn't require a three year post grad work experience element. Certainly not not a bad MBA by any measure of judgement!

Expect to burn many hours handwork, studying and $$$$ investment if you want anything of real value.

Good luck & think long and hard if you want something that has real value.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

They're all ****: pick any of them. Like most MBA graduates.

For a more useful response, select an 'executive' MBA course tailored to someone who is very busy.

On another note, if you run your own business why do you want one? Is it just to have 3 redundant letters after your name?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

MBA - Means Bu**er All - in my experience!!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

What a shame there isn't a Trump University branch here in Dubai... 

On a serious note though, why should university be EASY? It's meant to be a higher education for bright/intelligent people. It's meant to be challenging and something that one should work hard to achieve a degree. It clearly isn't that any longer. The way things have going only a degree from a respectable,well known university will be worth anything. Why waste time and money on something that people won't value and might even snigger at?
And where is your self respect? What's the point to get something that is easy? Wouldn't it be more satisfying to achieve something that requires hard work and intellect rather than pay for a dumbo-degree?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

So basically you're a lazy cow who wants a few more letters? 

Buy one.


----------



## Free Life (May 16, 2016)

Thank you for your replies.

I will come to Dubai for many reasons. I have a small business and I will be looking for opportunities in the GCC. I have got a good number of years of work experience and I will look for a senior level job, for which MBA will be helpful. I will generally be very busy with work, family and other commitments. Therefore, I will have limited time to study the MBA.

I have shortlisted Dubai universities into the 5 names mentioned in the beginning of this thread. I selected them after intensive googling, researching and contacting higher education agencies in multiple GCC countries. By knowing that they are accredited in UAE and all GCC countries, this ensures that I will be getting a good education level if I chose to study in any of the listed universities.

After reading your comments, it was necessary to write the above explanations. So, let us now stick to the topic of choosing a university for MBA among the provided list.
I want to choose the EASIEST uni from the list which will require the MINIMUM study and effort.

Your inputs are highly appreciated.


----------



## sanddoll (Jul 15, 2016)

Free Life said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> I will come to Dubai for many reasons. I have a small business and I will be looking for opportunities in the GCC. I have got a good number of years of work experience and I will look for a senior level job, for which MBA will be helpful. I will generally be very busy with work, family and other commitments. Therefore, I will have limited time to study the MBA.
> 
> ...


What you don't seem to understand is that if you want a senior level job then an easy MBA with minimum effort is not going to help you. All MBAs are not created equal. If I received a number of CVs for a senior position and an MBA was a requirement of the position, I can tell you without a shadow of a doubt that I would completely disregard those that have a reputation for requiring minimum study and effort.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

You've had people's thoughts and inputs, they are all saying the same thing but you are not listening so I'll say it as well:



Free Life said:


> I want to choose the EASIEST uni from the list which will require the MINIMUM study and effort.


This is completely the wrong way of looking for a university and approaching education. You want an easy ride through education? Buy a degree off the internet and stick it to your fridge with the kids pictures.

Nobody is going to give you the answer you are looking for if all you want is an easy ride to getting letters after your name.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
To further echo what all others are saying - don't bother with an MBA, unless it is from a top reputed establishment.
I recruit loads of people for roles in Dubai and I totally ignore any MBAs from the "easy to obtain" universities.
The other major reason to study at a top establishment is the networking opportunities amongst your fellow course mates and the career doors this opens along with the industry links that the top universities have with the top companies - again so that these top companies get first pick of the top MBA students.
Lazy MBA indicates a lazy candidate.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

I think what the OP means by an 'easy' MBA is that he wants something part-time, preferably in the evenings, or perhaps one of those programs that meet up once a month for 2 days. Executive MBA programs are tailored for people with full-time jobs, family commitments. 
To the OP, I suggest you replace 'easy MBA' and 'minimum time and effort' with 'flexible hours.' Some programs are just that-for example, if an MBA has 12 modules/course components, they might teach you one module per month, over Friday-Saturday, all day long. That way, you are free for the rest of the month to work and do whatever you need to do.


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Omar the OP was quite clear - no need to make excuses for him. He is getting the advice he deserves.


----------

